# Can Someone help me with this



## Sabaja (Aug 17, 2016)

I need help with Old Pochmann corners. I have tried a few times but I end up confused.

The twisted corners are.

R
U2
R2
B2
U2
L2
U2
L2
B'
F2
R2
B
L
D2
F'
U2
B2
F'
R2

I have blue on top and red in front(speffz)

I memorize it as I. J. U. A.(break) K B S W. But it doesnt work. Am I supposed to do the A move to get it back to its buffer and THEN look for another cube or leave it out completely in the process and just move onto another cube leaving A alone till the end.

If someone can tell me what the letter scheme should if I choose K (bottom right) after cycle break that would be great.. If I chose Q it was already in target square how do I put that into the letter memory. These two points(cycle break and next square already at target position are confusing me.) I just need a nudge in the right direction as I cant find any examples to go on.


Thanks


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 17, 2016)

You do not need to solve A but you do need to solve K again at the end. Correct memo: I J U / K B S W K


----------



## Sabaja (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks! I didnt know about repeating the K. Is it always exactly 8 moves?


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 17, 2016)

Sabaja said:


> Thanks! I didnt know about repeating the K. Is it always exactly 8 moves?


No the number of targets varies as follows:

#targets = 7 + #breaks - (#solved + #twisted)

That assumes you fix twists directly, but if you fix them as two targets they are effectively cycles of two.

To clarify my last post, you don't always repeat the K, you just solve the last piece to that position, so it could be a P or V if the cycle does a net twist. 

Think of it this way: you always end a cycle by hitting your buffer piece. In your example, you first hit that piece in U. Then you have to break into a new cycle. The first target K that you do to start that cycle swaps your buffer piece into the K position. So that cycle ends when you hit that position again because the buffer piece is now there.


----------



## Sabaja (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for that! 

So effectively a new cycle means 1 extra letter to be remembered. So if I had 2 cycles I would need 9 rather than 8 letters to remember.

When you say #twisted I havent had that happen yet. How do I treat twisted corners? Thanks


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 17, 2016)

Sabaja said:


> When you say #twisted I havent had that happen yet. How do I treat twisted corners? Thanks


At first, it's probably easiest to think of it as another cycle. So to twist DFR clockwise, you could solve P to break into the "cycle", then V to solve the piece. Try it and see. When you get more comfortable, there are ways to solve twists directly, but that's more to learn.


----------



## Sabaja (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for helping


----------

